# problème d'installation Xcode



## esperal (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

je suis sous OS X 10.8.5 moutain lion. Je cherche à installer XCode pour pouvoir avoir javahl.
J'ai installé macPorts. J'ai suivi la page 2.2. Install Xcode donc téléchargé XCode par itunes. Mais quand je cherche à installer javahl dans le terminal j'ai : 
Warning: The Command Line Tools for Xcode don't appear to be installed; most ports will likely fail to build.
Warning: See 2.2. Install Xcode for more information.
--->  Computing dependencies for subversion-javahlbindingsError: Unable to execute port: can't read "build.cmd": Failed to locate 'make' in path: '/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin' or at its MacPorts configuration time location, did you move it?

Comment faire ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Nyx0uf (26 Novembre 2013)

Dans les prefs d'xcode -> Downloads ou via le terminal :


```
xcode-select --install
```


----------



## esperal (27 Novembre 2013)

le terminal me répond --install commande inconnue.
Xcode est installé, je peux l'ouvrir, il fonctionne. Visiblement c'est un chemin qui est inconnu mais je ne sais pas que faire.


----------



## Nyx0uf (27 Novembre 2013)

Xcode 5 ou 4.X ?


----------



## esperal (27 Novembre 2013)

version 5.0.2

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h33 ----------

Voici ce que j'ai dans le terminal :
iMac:~xxx$ sudo port install subversion-javahlbindings +no_bdb +universal
Password:
Warning: The Command Line Tools for Xcode don't appear to be installed; most ports will likely fail to build.
Warning: See 2.2.*Install Xcode for more information.
--->  Computing dependencies for subversion-javahlbindingsError:  Unable to execute port: can't read "build.cmd": Failed to locate 'make'  in path: '/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin'  or at its MacPorts configuration time location, did you move it?
iMac:~ xxx$ xcode-select --install
xcode-select: Error: unknown command option '--install'.

xcode-select: Report or change the path to the active
              Xcode installation for this machine.

Usage: xcode-select --print-path
           Prints the path of the active Xcode folder
   or: xcode-select --switch <xcode_path>
           Sets the path for the active Xcode folder
   or: xcode-select --version
           Prints the version of xcode-select

iMac:~ xxx$ xcode-select --print-path
/Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer


----------



## Nyx0uf (27 Novembre 2013)

Tu peux télécharger un dmg sur http://developer.apple.com/mac

URL directe : http://adcdownload.apple.com/Develo...s_x_mountain_lion_for_xcode__october_2013.dmg


----------



## esperal (27 Novembre 2013)

Je ne comprends pas ta réponse : pourquoi recharger XCode résoudra-t-il le problème ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (27 Novembre 2013)

Ce sont les outils en ligne de commandes, il faut les installer à part.


----------



## ntx (27 Novembre 2013)

Dans Xcode 4 (et donc sûrement aussi dans Xcode 5) les outils en ligne de commande s'installent via l'onglet "Downloads" dans les préférences.


----------



## Nyx0uf (28 Novembre 2013)

ntx a dit:


> Dans Xcode 4 (et donc sûrement aussi dans Xcode 5) les outils en ligne de commande s'installent via l'onglet "Downloads" dans les préférences.



Non dans Xcode 5, y a plus ligne de commande dans Downloads


----------



## esperal (28 Novembre 2013)

Merci, j'ai téléchargé les dépendances, les ai installé et je n'ai plus le problème. C'est quand même bizarre qu'ils ne le disent pas dans les pages d'installation.


----------

